# Steroid Use Unpreventable in High School Football



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Steroid Use Unpreventable in High School Football by Matt Chaney As the high schools of America were drawn into national debate on anabolic steroids, prep coaches and officials maintained that use was minimal. Politicians and media expressed outrage, proclaiming that kids mattered while denouncing pro athletes as poor role models. Studies concluded teens used steroids, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

